# Official Thread: Chicago Bulls at San Antonio



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok guys ill start this thread..
maybe itll bring yall good luck??
i mean those last 2 games were pretty good games.. actually they werent at all..
jamal has been playin well so it should be intresting to see how he does against parker..

i say duncan gets 30 - 14 boards tyson 8 points on 8 shots 9 boards
Eddie 15 points 6 boards

Chicago 89
San Ant. 96


I hope the game gets out of hand though so i can see the mengkee bateer vs bagoric matchup.. that would be an instant classic


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls-103
Spurs-78

Curry- 27 pts, 8 rebs
Chandler- 18 pts, 13 rebs

Curry and Chandler hold Duncan to 18 pts and 10 rebs

Stephen Jackson says after the game in an interview, "wow I can't wait to sign with the Bulls after the season"


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Just a tad bit funny...*

this one shouldn't be any closer than the last two. Bulls lose by at least 20. Now to talk about something kinda encouraging.... Gee, I guess the east really is the weaker conference, eh? lol

Grizzlies @ 23-41
Bulls @23-44
Heat @21-44
Raptors @20-43
Clippers @20-45
Nuggets @14-51
Cavs @11-53

Its pretty obvious that the Best the Bulls can do is 3rd in the Lottery. This does not preclude us from getting the second or even the FIRST pick. Of course it does not guarantee it either, but there is a chance we could snag Lebron James or Carmelo Anthony, or Darko Milicic..

I say, let the kids play the rest of the way...ALL the kids. Jalen needs to take a trip to the IR for the rest of the season.:yes:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Spurs-130
Bulls-76

lose by record 54 points


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 96 
Spurs 92 


No clue how Bulls pull it off, just a gut instinct. Interesting to see what, if any, lineup changes Bill makes. My guess is Trent for Tyson or Yell.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

It seems like we really have no chance of winning this one. I'm just hoping that Tyson, Eddy, Crawford and J-Will will have a nice statline or some nice stats. That's all we can pretty much hope for the rest of the season, that our youngsters will just start developing with added playing time.

We should lose by 10-15 points, so I predict a 103-91 win for the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Duncan is going to do his MVP like statline. Thats a given. He does it against the best of PF's, and hes going to do it against ours. 

The difference is that Curry could have a huge game. Robinson is still out, according to the game time rosters. That means that SA has Willis/Duncan/Bateer upfront to guard Curry possibly. Curry should be able to exploit the smaller Willis and outmuscle and outplay Bateer. We could get SA in foul trouble. If Duncan has to guard Curry, go at Duncan and see if you can pick up some fouls on him. That would leave Rose/Willis on Chandler(if Duncan is on Curry). Chandler will be able to post up Rose. Willis is older and slower, maybe Chandler can post him up also.

The potential is their for our two big young men to have excellent games. We need to go to Curry early and often to set the tone. Jalen needs to be more of a distributor in the 1st Q to set the game, and give us the best shot at winning. With a strong inside game, the perimeter shots will open up. We need to go inside/outside not the reverse. If we do all this, and limit Parker's game, we stand a shot at winning.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

This game will be about as exciting as going to your kid's school and watching him perform in history class. Our kids are going to be taught another difficult lesson.

Can't wait to see how Crawford and Williams deal with Parker and Claxton. Oh, and then there's Tim Duncan and Kevin Willis vs. our two young pups. How much success will Rose have against Bowen? Ugh, this could be ugly...even uglier than the last two losses.

At least we can check out Stephen Jackson to see if he's worth looking at as a free agent this summer.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls win.

Many thought that GSW would win, same against the Lakers. Many expects wins against Clippers, Grizzlies or Rockets. 
Against the Spurs the most expecting are loss.

So why do not win again?

Bulls win a close game 93:92.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

What the hell, I'll go out and say the Bulls pull it off. Lately we always seem to play like crap against bad teams, and like worldbeaters against the good ones. Besides, it seems to me that our frontline usually has a good game against San Antonio.

Bulls 99

Spurs 94


----------



## Ceochase (Jun 24, 2002)

Grizzo.....

Why are you still here?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

BLOWOUT!!!
Duncan will go insane! Parker will take JWill and JC to school!

Spurs 113
Bulls 87

Curry and Tyson will be in foul trouble early and the refs will play a major part of helping the Spurs.

:upset: :sour: :uhoh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

At the start of the game, there are two trends happening. Eddy is scoring and the defense is allowing Tony Parker and others an easy way to the hoop.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope Eddy drops 30 tonight! The Bulls are hangin tough so far with the Spurs!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are off to a strong start!! 

:uhoh: Curry just got his second foul

Jackson would fit in well with our team. He has three t/o early! Similar to the way many of our players play


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Tony is really dominating Jamal on the offensive end. Our G's really have to learn to stay in front of their men better, its putting too much pressure on our interior D.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow! We are straight balling tonight, so far. We're actually ahead of the Spurs by 7 points and Donny Marshall is our leading scorer with 11 pts. Eddy Curry already has 8 points so he's on track for 32, he usually sits out the 4th quarter or a good portion of the 2nd half so that might mean nothing though.

Keep playing my Baby Bulls! Let's show the Spurs how much heart we have and that the Bulls are coming back in a few years!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> I hope Eddy drops 30 tonight! The Bulls are hangin tough so far with the Spurs!


If Eddy can keep the fouls down the rest of the game, he should do some damage.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Tony is really dominating Jamal on the offensive end. Our G's really have to learn to stay in front of their men better, its putting too much pressure on our interior D.


Are you watching this game? If so, how since you live in Miami? Are you watching it off NBA league pass or what?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Spurs announcers were questioning why when Duncan was in the game the Bulls ran plays for Curry and Willis came in, the Bulls ignored Curry's offensive game? Good question.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Jamal,

Yes, I have the league pass.

Are you insinuating that 10 points and 4 assists in the first quarter isnt, well, a strong performance, to say the least?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice play out of the time out


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The referees SUCK!!!!!!!!!!

SUCK
SUCK


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Jamal,
> 
> Yes, I have the league pass.
> ...


I was gonna buy the NBA league pass for the rest of the season but it's just a month less and I don't think it is $100 bucks worth.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hoiberg isn't dressed tonight,he has a heel injury


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Steve Smith foul was a late late call. 

Hoiberg will not play. Has an injured heal. Said he can barely walk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by jackson.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Definitely worth it man.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

23 to 6 run by the Spurs:sour: :uhoh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SA on a 23-6 run!! 

We have 10 t/o, all of them steals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang it ace face! lol. We are on the same plain tonight!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Dang it ace face! lol. We are on the same plain tonight!!



Brilliant minds think alike  :grinning:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Baxter, Hassel, and Blount are awful. I don't trust second rounders with Krause anymore. He better trades those second rounders for a first rounder and goes after Stephen Jackson in FA this upcoming offseason because Marshall is getting burned as we speak.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I laugh at you all who back up Rose.... seriously. 

:no:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

great weak side rebound for Chandler


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Tony is really dominating Jamal on the offensive end. Our G's really have to learn to stay in front of their men better, its putting too much pressure on our interior D.


Post of the game!!

LuCane, you nailed it. Our perimeter defense is so bad that Chandler and Curry have to decide over and over again: "Do I take the hard foul and end up on the bench in foul trouble again, or do I let the man go to the basket?"

Big guys should only have to make that choice once or twice a game. But Chandler and Curry have to choose once or twice each every quarter. That's the fault of Crawford, Williams, Rose and Marshall (when he's at sf). A little perimeter defense would make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Rose sucks. Here's his line for halftime:

Rose: 2-11 for 6 points

This is the man he was guarding: 5-7 for *12 * pts.

At this point, I am fine if we trade this bum for Horry and Rick Fox because he sucks. All the shots he was jacking up were brick and brick. He's horrible. We need to trade his scrawny butt because he can't guard anyone. We need Battier in here immediately. We need guys in here that's willing to play unselfish ball with hard d and great fundamentals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford. 0-3 2 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 t/0 1 steal. Williams have five points, no t/o

59 points. Well at least its not 74. 

We miss E-rob and fizer off the bench. In a lesser way we miss Hoiberg a little.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13 t/o. That is way too many. But SA is a veteran team and they have 10.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Rose sucks. Here's his line for halftime:
> 
> Rose: 2-11 for 6 points
> ...


Oh no, don't say that. Someone might come along and get pissed at you for blaming Rose. Then they will blame it on the rest of the team, and not Rose.

Watch out...

:no:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford. 0-3 2 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 t/0 1 steal. Williams have five points, no t/o
> 
> 59 points. Well at least its not 74.
> ...


Lets hope Crawford realizes he needs to help the team win in other ways besides scoring. Hope that he runs screen/rolls with our big guys and gets them the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford finally scored!! But he has 4 of our 16 t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets hope Crawford realizes he needs to help the team win in other ways besides scoring. Hope that he runs screen/rolls with our big guys and gets them the ball.


Yes! Lets hope so!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler and Curry both with 4 fouls.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

How can Crawford and Rose allow Parker to penetrate when the Bulls ARE IN A ZONE????

In a word...*LAZY!*


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's over. Book on it!

A team composed of Rose, Blunt, Hassel, and Baxter is the recipe for disaster. Look for the Spurs to went on a 22-0 run now. The depth of this team is horrible. We have so many bums that are so called veterans on this team team that it's no even funny.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Jalen Rose: 3-17 along with 3 turnovers.

Damn, we're screwed if he's our leader.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose is 3-17 :sigh: 

Crawford warming up!! Down by 6.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Johnny Kerr keeps commenting on Crawford not having that stop and shoot jumper as opposed to the running floater....

that would help his game a bit.


:yes:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Crawford with some deep shooting


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Crawford has mad skills.

He just score 6 pts straight in order to cut our deficit to 3 at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford for three again! 76-73!! Jamal is on fire after a so so first half.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Anybody notice that Rose doesn't get to take the final shot of the quarter anymore? Cartwright's put the ball in Crawford's hands instead on this roadtrip.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Johnny Kerr keeps commenting on Crawford not having that stop and shoot jumper as opposed to the running floater....
> 
> that would help his game a bit.
> ...


I agree completely. He almost always uses the floater. He need to develop a jumper at that range.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Rose has any sense, he will play like a point guard this quarter. Kinda like a decoy. He can rack up the assists if he plays right


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Donyell and Kerr trading 3's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang it Kerr!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

UUGH!! 9 point game again.
Come on we can do this!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Did Curry sit out the whole 4th quarter again? I stopped watching after Chandler's 4th foul. 

Gooooooo ROSE!!! 16% aint that bad. He's done worse....


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Rough evening for Rose:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

These officials are brutal:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Our boys are back with 7 minutes to go


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Is Cartwright a ****ing idiot or a moron? Take your pick... It's absurb that he's sitting out two best post players for Blunt and Hassel!!! I want this loser fired because he doesn't have any idea on how to coach a real NBA team.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

94-83, Bulls are in zone with Jamal, Jay, and Rose as the guards.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice rebound Jamal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Rose had not been off so bad in his shooting, this game might have been closer.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

hopefully some calls will go are way


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Rose: 3-19 with 4 turnovers.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Make that 3-20 with 5 turnovers.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow yuck. Eddy takes a great charge and we never ended with anything for it, instead SA is runnin on us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Go Rose.....!!!!!

If Jamal or Jay Williams were playin like Jalen Rose is... they'd be out the whole damn game..... but we still see Rose's *** poppin shots and screwin everything up for us. Plus, Rose's damn shots are takin away from Curry getting a touch!!!

HE IS DAMN GARBAGE!!!!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Chandler and Curry entered the game at the 7 minute mark...they finally saw a pass at the 4:14 mark when Duncan fouled Curry.

What a team!!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Duncan just torn his ACL.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose really hurt us this game!! I cant Crawford nor Chandler and Curry and Marshall. Rose had a bad bad game all the way around.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Go Rose.....!!!!!
> 
> If Jamal or Jay Williams were playin like Jalen Rose is... they'd be out the whole damn game..... but we still see Rose's *** poppin shots and screwin everything up for us. Plus, Rose's damn shots are takin away from Curry getting a touch!!!
> ...


The first part of your post, i was thinking the same thing earlierin the game.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Rose just missed a trey by a mile. LOL.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Mr. Rose is clutch:

21-25 *MISSED* along with 5 turnovers.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Duncan leaves the game, and do we go inside???

Hell no! Crawford and Rose launch three staight 3's (all misses)!

Gotta build those numbers!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

How did Duncan get hurt? Is it as bad as Chicago Cow says?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

ROSE EJECTED
WHAT A GREAT LEADER


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I know kismet. I dont understand that myself


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Jalen is such a sissy. Bowen gave him a little push and Rose wanted to start a fight. On the other hand, he just got tossed. BTW, he missed his last three free throws in addition to his stupendous shooting for tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose is the leader of the kids? 

His actions today proved what an *** he is. It also proved he is NO leader.... 

Bowen should've jacked Rose in the jaw... maybe then we wouldn't see him complaining to the officials all game. Who knows, he probably would've ended up using sign language to complain.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Whoa, I would never want any of our guys to get punched by another player, I don't care how much I dislike them. Every seen pictures from Rudy T's bloodbath? Not really pleasant.

It's ok to be displeased, but they are OUR players! Jalen Rose IS a Bull! You gotta support him a little, at least against other teams/players/people. We're all part of the Bulls family gents!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That punch on Rudy was brutal....

Anyways, does anyone think the loss of Travis Best attributed to Rose's decline in play. Maybe Travis Best kept Jalen Rose in check last year? Last year, I was a huge fan of Rose's game.... this year is a different story.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Does this sound familiar???

Chandler and Curry are a combined 9 for 14, 64%.

Crawford goes 7 for 19, 37%.

Rose goes 4 for 24, 17%.

So, lets see if I understand this... our bigs shoot 64% but only take 14 shots combined even though they played a total of 58 minutes between the two of them. Our guards, on the other hand, shoot a combined 31%, but that doesn't prevent the two of them from launching a combined 36 shots at the rim.

And you don't think there's some serious stat padding going on between our two starting ball handlers?

How can Cartwright tolerate this while playing Williams a mere 11 minutes? Hell, if Crawford and Rose won't distribute the ball, why not throw Williams and Mason out there and see if they'll take a look inside once in a while?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Does this sound familiar???
> 
> Chandler and Curry are a combined 9 for 14, 64%.
> ...


Enough of this JC hating. The man was awesome in the third and fourth quarter. He pushed the ball and dished to the open man. Jay looks pathetic against the scrubs in this league.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Duncan's Injury*

For those of you that watched the game, what can you tell me about Duncan's injury? I've got him on my fantasy team.

Someone said it is his ACL, but the ESPN recap says it's an ankle. What is it, and how bad is it?? Thanks.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Enough of this JC hating. The man was awesome in the third and fourth quarter. He pushed the ball and dished to the open man. Jay looks pathetic against the scrubs in this league.


Nobody's hating. The numbers speak for themselves. Why don't you try to explain them (the numbers) then?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Duncan's Injury*



> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> For those of you that watched the game, what can you tell me about Duncan's injury? I've got him on my fantasy team.
> 
> Someone said it is his ACL, but the ESPN recap says it's an ankle. What is it, and how bad is it?? Thanks.


I don't know if it's an ACL, I think it's an ankle. He stepped on Marshall's foot and Duncan rolled over his foot. I think it'll end up being a high ankle sprain or something.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Does this sound familiar???
> 
> Chandler and Curry are a combined 9 for 14, 64%.
> ...


this is hilarious, oh me oh my. Your boy had all season and was given his steak on a silver platter yet couldnt pull together a string of good games. now he's on the bench and your overanyzing jamals every step. when jay pulls together a string of good games then you'l have something legit to complain about.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

yeah, jamal had a poor shooting night but he was money in the third quarter.

Jamal Crawford scored 13 points, including 3-for-3 on 3-pointers, in the third period as the Bulls trimmed San Antonio's 12-point halftime lead to 76-73 with a quarter to play.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Does this sound familiar???
> 
> Chandler and Curry are a combined 9 for 14, 64%.
> ...



Talk about hating if you watched the game you could see that both Curry and Chandler were in foul trouble they both picked up there 4th foul with 5 minutes to go in the 3rd and they were being fed the ball but chandler had 5 to's and Curry had 3.When they were in they got the ball.

Crawford had a hell of a third quarter and got us back to within 3 pts and on the road with this team what more could you ask of him.You also fail to take into account that Marshall had 29 and 10 and took 18 shots which also took away from oppurtunities from the young bigs. You always seem to want to throw a wrench into the game about JC when we all know that Jalen was on the verge of being arrested for point shaving with his play.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i find it hilarious how quiet this board is, if jay had a decent game then this board would be filled with new threads right about now.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Keep heaping the manure(praise) on Rose and he'll keep putting up those big numbers for himself and his Stepford fans.

The past:
Rose: *45 minutes* 
*24 shots* 
16 2/3 %

The future:
EC:*27 minutes* 
*8 shots*
62.5%

TC: *32 minutes* 
*6 shots*
66 2/3 %

Why Bull fans simply want to add a 3 for D and don't want this product of dung out is beyond me.

Maybe I'm just too simple a guy but last I checked: On the court; there's 1 ball and each team can only have 5 players on the floor at one time. Off the court; does it really make sense for a GM to keep a max compensated player when his role will be diminished as the *FUTURE* takes over?

Yeah but what about passing more and scoring less?
IF the plan was for Jalynn to become more of a passer and less of a scorer then why the bleep did the Bull just draft "Jay" and abandon the triangle?

Scoring is like sex in that every player likes to do it. Tell a player to score more and he'll say "yeah baby". Tell him to score less and help others score and he'll say [email protected]#$%^&* [especially if he's a max player who is used to taking alot of shots].

Yeah but what about the "cred" he brings to the team? The most FT's Jalynn has ever had in a season before this one is 344. This year he has 398. A 15% *INCREASE* in FT's and the season isn't even over yet. Jalynn's response is to "b" and "m" to the referee's.

At a time when JC is finally going to add weight/strength, there is no mention of Jalynn doing the same. He's not fast enough to get seperation on a drive or guard quick 2's nor strong enough to finish when he's bumped or guard many 3's. He can't get quicker but he could get stronger if he'd work at it.

*BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

Jalynn would rather whine than win. 

As long as he's here there will be the temptation to look to Jalynn to bail the youngsters(and Cartwright) out and the *FUTURE* will not learn how to win by themselves.

Won't you join me and the *FUTURE* and:

*PRUNE THE ROSE* ?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> this is hilarious, oh me oh my. Your boy had all season and was given his steak on a silver platter yet couldnt pull together a string of good games. now he's on the bench and your overanyzing jamals every step. when jay pulls together a string of good games then you'l have something legit to complain about.


What's really comical is the way you agree with me 100% when I say something positive about Crawford (see your post after mine in this thread):

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=240345#post240345

...but you turn to sarcasm and ridicule when what I have to say about JC doesn't suit you. There are names for people like you who think they can have it both ways.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> What's really comical is the way you agree with me 100% when I say something positive about Crawford (see your post after mine in this thread):
> ...


i apologize for grouping you with the jamal hating group, but when you say jamal is padding his stats, i wont sit here and not reply. some of your posts today make one feel that your overanylizing jamal's game. you might not agree with that but thats what comes off when i read them. seems like your being a little too harsh on him when he was one of the few who actually came to play.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Kismet loves Jay, hates Jamal, and didn't watch the game. Obviously.

Enough said. 

He made a Freudian slip that showed his love for Jay and his hate for Jamal, but he'll never admit it. But read what he says and it's obvious IMHO.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, our bigs had 9 fouls in 59 minutes. They had 6 turnovers. Jalen and Jamal had 8 turnovers and 5 fouls in 85 minutes.
A difference of 26 minutes is a lot of time to shoot, thats one reason why the shot difference.

Secondly, when you are down like we were with 5 minutes left in the game, a 66% chance of scoring 2 is nice, but not gonna work with our porous defense. You gotta take that chance Jamal will hit a 3 (he's been 8 for 11 in the past 3 games, and shoots at a 35% clip for the season.) Jalen shoots because, well, he's the team leader, and until that changes in the 4th quarter our team leader does the shooting.

When the Lakers are down by 12, they don't pound it in to Shaq, though maybe they should. They have Kobe shoot 3s, cause it closes the gap quickest and cause the biggest shift in momentum.

That's my defense of our guards. Take it or leave it.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I think we're overly critical of Jalen. He's the leader of the team so when he plays great, or better yet the team does, we praise him, and when he doesn't we criticize him. The fact is, Eddy and Tyson cannot carry this team yet. We'd love for them to, I'd love for them to at least, but they just aren't those players this year. I think next year they will be, but til then Jalen is our number 1 option on offense. In the few games when Eddy or Tyson will dominating and NOT in foul trouble, Jalen has subordinated to them and played incredible basketball. But when he has to carry the burden, we falter. Next season, I believe we'll be thrilled with Jalen offensively as he will be single teamed, sometimes even left open (3s are typically the ones who collapse to double team in the paint most often when both the 5 and 4 are legitimate threats) in which case his shooting percentage and assists will go up. He might average fewer points and minutes, but more assists and a higher percentage, but we'll love it. The thing is, Jalen will have to be our 2nd or even 3rd option for this to happen. It hasn't happened this year because Jalen is our true leader.

I don't want to see Jalen shipped off this summer, but I could live with it I guess. I think he'll be better next year when he isn't asked to be the be all and end all for our team, but the 2nd/3rd option he was in Indiana when he was MIP. Haha, I wonder if Jalen increases his assists and FG% he can win MIP next year. 

Nah... that award is already pegged for Eddy


----------

